# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم أورنج (Orange) جــديــد ╝◄شـرح خدمة mix بعد التغييـر الجديد بالتفصـيلــ Meditel ►╚

## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم إخواني الكرام 
 بالنسبة لميدتل mix أصبحت الآن هكذا :
*عرض دائم *
5 دراهم تساوي 5 درهم+ 5 دقائق+5 رسائـل + 5mo أنترنـيت صالحة مدة يومين 24/24
10 دراهم تساوي 10 درهم+ 10 دقائق+10 رسائـل + 10mo أنترنـيت صالحة مدة 4 أيام 24/24
20 درهم تساوي 20 درهم+30 دقيـقـة+20 رسائـل+ 20mo أنترنـيت صالحة مدة أسبـوع24/24
50 درهم تساوي 50 درهم+ ساعـة ونصـف+50 رسائـل+ 50mo أنترنـيت صالحة مدة أسبـوعــيـن24/24
100 درهم تساوي 100 درهم+3 سـاعـات+100 رسائـل+ 100mo أنترنـيت صالحة مدة شــــهـر24/24 لخلاص بالثانية 7 سنتيم للثانية ملاحظة / مكالمـات mix أصبحت صالحة 24/24
  وليس مسائا فقط كما كان سابقا

----------

